# The Last of Us - Serie: Erstes Bild zur Verfilmung veröffentlicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Last of Us - Serie: Erstes Bild zur Verfilmung veröffentlicht*

					Die Playstation-exklusive Spielereihe The Last of Us wird als Serie umgesetzt. Dafür verantwortlich zeigt sich der US-Pay-TV-Sender HBO. Das Spielestudio Naughty Dog veröffentlichte jetzt das erste Bild der Charaktere Joel und Ellie.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Last of Us - Serie: Erstes Bild zur Verfilmung veröffentlicht*


----------



## GladiusTi (27. September 2021)

Na hoffentlich weicht die TV-Story von Teil 2 ab.


----------



## MarcHammel (27. September 2021)

GladiusTi schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich weicht die TV-Story von Teil 2 ab.


Zumindest Staffel 1 soll sich sowieso an den Geschehnissen aus Teil 1 orientieren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. September 2021)

Die Optik ist perfekt! Mag es nicht, wenn es zu sehr vom Original abweicht. Ich denke, die Serie wird gut, weil die Story einfach gut ist und locker mithalten kann, mit hochklassigen Serien.


----------



## Kupferrrohr (27. September 2021)

Ist auf jeden Fall recht nahe am Artwork, Stimmung, Beleuchtung, Ort.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin mal gespannt. Von mir aus müsste es nicht einmal die Geschichte sein, die wir schon kennen, sondern die anderer Charaktere im selben Universum.  Ich glaube, da gibt es genug zu erzählen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. September 2021)

Ich find es persönlich zwar recht gut getroffen, finde aber auch man sollte den Look der Charaktere nicht unbedingt 1:1 abbilden. Ansonsten gleicht es am Ende viel eher einem Cosplay, als einer Real Adaption.


----------



## HardlineAMD (28. September 2021)

Dier zwei Schauspieler, die man dafür ausgesucht hat, passen meiner Meinung nach.
Ich hoffe das wird episch.


----------



## yingtao (28. September 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Zumindest Staffel 1 soll sich sowieso an den Geschehnissen aus Teil 1 orientieren.



Auch mit Orientierung an der Story/Geschehnissen aus Teil 1 kann man das Storytelling kaputt machen, wenn man den Fokus auf die falschen Sachen legt. In Teil 1 geht es um die Beziehung zwischen Joel und Ellie und wie sich ihre Charaktere entwickeln. Wie Joel lernt das nicht alles in der Welt böse ist, den Tod seiner Tochter verarbeitet und Ellie ins Herz schließt. Auf der anderen Seite lernt Ellie wie gefährlich die Welt wirklich ist und das es manchmal besser ist wenn man Leuten misstrauisch ist und Fremde sich erst Vertrauen und Respekt erarbeiten müssen.

Teil 1 lebt von seinen Charakteren und deren Entwicklung. Man versteht die Motivation hinter jeder Handlung der Charaktere. Wenn der Fokus der Serie jetzt ein anderer ist wie z.B. mehr Fokus auf die Welt oder die Charakterentwicklung abgekürzt wird sodass man nicht mehr aus dem Kontext versteht warum die Handeln wie sie Handeln, dann geht der wichtigste Teil der Story verloren.

Ich kann mir z.B. vorstellen das die Dinge die Joel macht vielleicht in ein anderes Licht gerückt werden und man den Charakter ein stückweit ändert, damit die Geschichte von Last of Us Part 2 mehr Sinn macht oder man mehr Freiheiten hat um die Serie ähnlich wie bei the walking dead abseits des Quellmaterials weiter zu führen.


----------



## Wired (28. September 2021)

Ich hab schon die Befürchtung das die real Verfilmung auf Aktion getrimmt sein wird.
Da es sich aber um HBO handelt könnte es wirklich was werden wenn ich da an Band of Brothers denke.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. September 2021)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Dier zwei Schauspieler, die man dafür ausgesucht hat, passen meiner Meinung nach.
> Ich hoffe das wird episch.


Der Typ passt, bei der Kleinen bin ich mir unsicher. Kenne sie nur aus Bildern und da wirkt sie extrem ausdrucksarm, was ja komplett konträr zu Ellies Mimik in Spielen steht - schau dir nur mal das Cover von Teil 1 und 2 an: extrem ausdrucksstark. Sucht seines Gleichen im Spielegenre. Keine Ahnung bin von der Wahl jetzt nicht so angetan, aber ich lass mich gerne überraschen und hoffe natürlich auch, dass es episch wird  


Wired schrieb:


> Ich hab schon die Befürchtung das die real Verfilmung auf Aktion getrimmt sein wird.
> Da es sich aber um HBO handelt könnte es wirklich was werden wenn ich da an Band of Brothers denke.


Meine Hoffnung: Neil Druckman ist dabei, und ich denke nicht, dass er sein Baby gegen die Wand fahren lassen wird. Davon abgesehen, hat Part 1 eine perfekte Waage zwischen ruhigen Szenen und Adrenalin pur gehabt - ich bin mir sicher, dass sie das in der Serie auch so übernehmen werden, weil es eigentlich auch eine sehr typische Art von Story-Telling in Serien ist. Bin deshalb auch froh, dass sie eine Serie daraus machen, in der genug Raum sein wird, um die Story zu erzählen. Bei ner Verfilmung hätte ich allerdings die selbe Sorge, dass Action zu Kosten der Charakterentwicklung geschehen könnte.


----------

